# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Re-executer un workflow persist

## gophette

Bonjours,
comment peut-on re-executer un workflow persist aprs l'avoir arrt ?
Voici le code que j'utilise, je retrouve l'instance avec un point d'arrt mais le workflow n'est pas re-executer.

J'ai mis un point d'rret sur le code du worflow mais le runtime n'y passe pas



```

```

Mon workflow a t cre avec une paramtre comme suit :


```

```

Et je veux donc le redemarrer avec le paramtre parms

merci

----------


## zeavan

Tu recupere l'instanceID du precedant workflow puis tu le relance avec:


```
// WorkflowInstance instance = workflowRuntime.GetWorkflow(new Guid("77D8BFAE-D55F-4F31-A31D-CF186424A5D3"));
```

----------

